# حساب جرعة الكلور لمياه صرف صحى معالجة



## صابر مجاهد (16 ديسمبر 2013)

لو سمحتم يا جماعة لو ان عندى محطة معالجة صرف صحى بسعة 12000 متر مكعب يوميا (يعنى متوسط تدفق المياه المعالجة من 500 الى 600 متر مكعب فى الساعة)كيف يمكن ان احسب جرعة الكلور المضاف من اسطوانات غاز الكلور بحيث احصل على مياه معالجة وبها كلور حر فى الحدود المسموح بها.
بالله عليكم لو حد يفيدنى يبقى جزاه الله خيرا:61::61::61:


----------



## maidi (16 ديسمبر 2013)

صابر مجاهد قال:


> لو سمحتم يا جماعة لو ان عندى محطة معالجة صرف صحى بسعة 12000 متر مكعب يوميا (يعنى متوسط تدفق المياه المعالجة من 500 الى 600 متر مكعب فى الساعة)كيف يمكن ان احسب جرعة الكلور المضاف من اسطوانات غاز الكلور بحيث احصل على مياه معالجة وبها كلور حر فى الحدود المسموح بها.
> بالله عليكم لو حد يفيدنى يبقى جزاه الله خيرا:61::61::61:



تحية طيبة :
أنصح كل مهندس يعمل في معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي أن يقتني هذا الكتاب :
Wastewater Engineering
treatment and reuse
لـ :METCALF & EDDY
دار النشـر : McGrawHill
فالكتاب مفيد جداً وسـتجد طلبك فيه .
تمناتي لك بالتوفيق. ​


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 ديسمبر 2013)

الأخ العزيز السلام عليكم 

تستخدم نظام الدوزنك سستم وهي منظومه متكامله تربط فيها قنينة الكلور وتربط المنظومه ككل على الأنبوب الذي يتم فيه تصريف المياه المعالجه الى النهر او الى مكان آخر وتأخذ عينه من هذا الماء وتفحصه وتلاحظ كمية الكلور الحر فيه ضمن مواصفة بلدك لمياه الصرف الصحي المعالج 
ونسألكم الدعاء لي ولوالدي ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## صابر مجاهد (18 ديسمبر 2013)

يعنى (الدوزنك سيستم) بيضبط جرعة الكلور المضاف حسب معدل تصرف المياه المعالجة ؟ ولا ايه فكرة عملة؟


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (19 ديسمبر 2013)

بالضبط نعم يعطيك يضخ كمية كلور معينه لكمية مياه خارجه أيضا محدده وللتأكد تستطيع أخذ نموذج من الماء المعالج من بعد الدوزنك وتحسب كمية الكلور المحقونه في الماء فأن كانت أكثر من المعدل تسطيع تعديلها نظام الدوزنك سستم وأن العكس أيضا تستطيع تعديلها ( فحص نسبة الكلور في الماء ) مع التوفيق


----------



## محمد شاكر عوض الله (14 يناير 2014)

[السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

ارجو من استاتذتى المهندسين الموجودين ف المنتدى عن كيفية تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ( دور المهندس التنفيذى فى تنفيذ شبكة صرف صحى ) من البداية وحتى النهاية . علشان انا لسة متخرج ومشتغلتش خالص 
شكرا جزيلا


----------

